

MIT cracks Tor anonymity network and identifies hidden servers with 88% accuracy - marcusgarvey
http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/mit-cracks-tor-anonymity-network-identifies-hidden-servers-88-accuracy-1513402

======
mukyu
[https://blog.torproject.org/blog/technical-summary-usenix-
fi...](https://blog.torproject.org/blog/technical-summary-usenix-
fingerprinting-paper)

------
gcb0
where is the paper? article? methods?

~~~
mtmail
[http://people.csail.mit.edu/devadas/pubs/circuit_finger.pdf](http://people.csail.mit.edu/devadas/pubs/circuit_finger.pdf)
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9967984](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9967984))

------
jgalt212
Any word on the implications for the anonymity of Tor clients?

